# Edinburgh, Scotland



## mandragora (Aug 16, 2011)

ORC Edinburgh is one of the largest RPG groups im Edinburgh. We've got teh following games coming upo this autumn, provided enough players are intersted:
- Darren (Darren Maley) is looking to run Call of Cthulhu if there's enough interest - see here orcedinburgh.co.uk/orc-forum/Games--Play...ll-of-Cthulhu-anyone
 - Ben is looking to run Pathfinder (a d20 game based on OGL) orcedinburgh.co.uk/orc-forum/Games--Play...or-a-pathfinder-game
 - Strauss was looking to run Lamentations of the Flame Princes orcedinburgh.co.uk/orc-forum/Games--Play...FP-Weird-Roleplaying
 - Rod (FM Ninja 098) was looking at running a Stargate SG-1 campaign orcedinburgh.co.uk/orc-forum/Games--Play...er-campain-name-here
 - Pieter (PB66) may also run a Call of Cthulhu "Shadows over Scotland" game. No thread for this yet.
- Jill is planning to run a D&D4e game mid-week.
- I'm also likely to run some Call of Cthulhu and Cthulhutech in my own  setting (Through the Looking Glass, which will probably link to some of  Shadows over Scotland).
So if you're in Edinburgh soon, why not visit the ORC Edinburgh website http://orcedinburgh.co.uk?


----------

